# What is your absolute dystopia?



## ZeCommissar (Nov 14, 2019)

Earlier I asked what is everyones "utopia": https://kiwifarms.net/threads/what-is-your-utopia-what-would-your-perfect-society-look-like.62516/ and got some very cool answers. So lets take a turn in the opposite direction.

What is your dystopia? I'm talking a society where you wouldn't be able to live in because they would either kill you for dissenting, or you would kill yourself.

Personally, Oceania from 1984 is already bad enough. To me privacy is a absolute right to the point where I almost get physically sick when I give some vulnerability to my personal life to someone, or if I feel it slightly invaded (yes I know that's not a good thing) so having someone knowing everything I do, think, and feel is anathema to my very being.

Another aspect to a society I would hate is one that allows little to no free time. Imagine never being able to wind down after a long day and crack open a beer while browsing kiwi farms with your anime porn in a different tab....absolute horror. But seriously if my only life was "work, eat, sleep, work, eat, sleep," for the rest of my life I would grab the rope very quickly.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 14, 2019)

North Korea. I would be an actual terrorist in North Korea.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 14, 2019)

all porn is banned.


----------



## HeyYou (Nov 14, 2019)

East Germany, without a doubt. The Stasi made the Gestapo look like a joke. 1 in 63 East Germans were active informants and they employed one secret police officer for every 166 East Germans. Look up Zersetzung, too, it's terrifying. What's even more crazy is that the West German police officer who killed a student and set off a massive wave of leftist student autism in West Germany and led to Germany's current media faggotry was actually a Stasi informant.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Nov 14, 2019)

I think if vegans ever got to be a majority in some country it would be dystopian as fuck. Meat is illegal and you have to eat tasteless fake "food" that makes you sick. Everyone is depressed and has erectile dysfunction. All children are being born dumb and gay. Average cranial capacity is shrinking rapidly. You can't have any pets since that's slavery, but cats and dogs are a popular food source on the meat black market. Yes you can order canned cat soup from dark net but if you get caught you get ostracized as a flesh eater which is worse than being a pedo.


----------



## No Exit (Nov 14, 2019)

The current UK or China with heavily enforced Canadian laws coupled with their current laws.


----------



## dreamworks face (Nov 14, 2019)

The World State in "Brave New World" by Aldous Huxley.



			
				Neil Postman said:
			
		

> What Orwell feared were those who would ban books. What Huxley feared was that there would be no reason to ban a book, for there would be no one who wanted to read one. Orwell feared those who would deprive us of information. Huxley feared those who would give us so much that we would be reduced to passivity and egotism. Orwell feared that the truth would be concealed from us. Huxley feared the truth would be drowned in a sea of irrelevance. Orwell feared we would become a captive culture. Huxley feared we would become a trivial culture, preoccupied with some equivalent of the feelies, the orgy porgy, and the centrifugal bumblepuppy. As Huxley remarked in _Brave New World Revisited,_ the civil libertarians and rationalists who are ever on the alert to oppose tyranny "failed to take into account man's almost infinite appetite for distractions." In _1984_, Orwell added, people are controlled by inflicting pain. In _Brave New World,_ they are controlled by inflicting pleasure. In short, Orwell feared that our fear will ruin us. Huxley feared that our desire will ruin us.



Kids read 1984 in high school instead of Brave New World.  It's a shame - I think both are great- but Brave New World is a lot edgier and the better novel overall.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Nov 14, 2019)

A world where your social media status holds more merit than anything else you do.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Nov 14, 2019)

MasterDisaster said:


> A world where your social media status holds more merit than anything else you do.


We're already kind of living in that world, though...


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 14, 2019)

MasterDisaster said:


> A world where your social media status holds more merit than anything else you do.


china says hello. we will have something like that soon.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 14, 2019)

dreamworks face said:


> The World State in "Brave New World" by Aldous Huxley.


Minus some cloning and caste system details, I often think we're already living in a time where people don't care to pick up books, where a large portion of the populace is medicated to plastic contentment and where people engage in sex as play and from young age, rather than something meaningful, deeper, or with longer lasting attachment. People are already distracted by (capeshow) feelies.


----------



## Floop (Nov 14, 2019)

MasterDisaster said:


> A world where your social media status holds more merit than anything else you do.


If Reddit karma determined your value as a person, we’re screwed. Like, there is no hope. I would not want to meet the fucking autismo degenerates that downvote my sarcasm. I especially don’t want them to be our law enforcement.

Actually that would be hilarious.


----------



## LazyLizard (Nov 14, 2019)

the future we're moving towards where we eat bugs, drink toilet water, get abused and degraded by women and "minorities" even though at that point whites will be minorities in their own countries only to then come home to their tiny container apartment and go online to read articles about how privileged you are, how evil you are, how you should shop your dick off and watch videos of the most bland biased left wing videos because that's the only thing you're allowed to watch to then go to sleep and do the same thing tomorrow


----------



## Easterling (Nov 14, 2019)

LazyLizard said:


> the future we're moving towards where we eat bugs, drink toilet water, get abused and degraded by women and "minorities" even though at that point whites will be minorities in their own countries only to then come home to their tiny container apartment and go online to read articles about how privileged you are, how evil you are, how you should shop your dick off and watch videos of the most bland biased left wing videos because that's the only thing you're allowed to watch to then go to sleep and do the same thing tomorrow


Im in agreement with you there, the current state of clickbait journalism is another aspect of the increasing dystopia we live in. The press thinks so little of the normal person now that they don't even try to write good articles to brainwash you. The title explicitly tells you how you should feel before even reading any of the details, you know the sort of shit pieces like "Western civilastion is superior to Africa and why thats a bad thing".


----------



## Shmidty Werbenmanjenson (Nov 14, 2019)

I remember reading something, I think by Teddy K, about the world eventually becoming a howling wasteland of steel and concrete end to end.

Now all this bullshit about social media and state propaganda disappears about 100 yards into a national forest, or if you far enough north. The feds genuinely cannot find you in the Idaho panhandle even if the NRO can read a note you wrote indoors from space. Trees get pretty thick.

Problem is that these areas are still being encroached. I cannot stand being in cities, and they won't stop fucking growing. I do not want global cell signal. The roads are starting to totally ensnare the world. Hell, they're talking about adding more roads to the Tongass forest, a grevious sin. We are fast approaching a time where you cannot run. 

So yeah, my distopia is a world where I cannot chainsaw a seal in half in peace.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 14, 2019)

Everything you say and do is monitored and policed to bring you "in line" with what a handful of elites want you to say and do.  There is no leisure time, only endless labor followed by collapsing in a heap at the end of the day, only to repeat the process endlessly until you expire at which point you will be cremated unceremoniously and promptly forgotten.  Your kids are not taught, they are trained and indoctrinated.  You don't remember anymore what it's like to have an ounce of freedom of any sort, you have no real ties to your family and offspring as you are in competition with all of them from day one and the state takes your kids from you as soon as they leave the breast.  

You are kept suitably medicated on whatever is prescribed for you, you feel little but fear and exhaustion until you feel nothing at all.  You are a cog in a machine lubricated and fueled by the blood of your fellow man, lacking in any purpose but service to the elites.  You have no appreciation for art, as art does not feed you, make you less tired, or free you in any meaningful fashion and you only read instructions and warnings.  You never see the sky anymore, as you are shuttered in a building for most of your waking hours.


----------



## BingBong (Nov 14, 2019)

Andy Warski's Trapnostate


----------



## Kacho (Nov 14, 2019)

No more plastic straws.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Nov 15, 2019)

1984 would be pretty bad. I value my freedom and my privacy. Oceania has neither. If I was teleported into Oceania I would be gunned down after trying to go for a cops gun. I honestly can't say whether I would be going for the gun to kill myself or fight the regime. When most stories try to have a bit of levity where "love concurs all" and "though the situation is tough, love finds a way" 1984 says "that's naive, in a battle between love and the state, the state wins". That is horrifying.


----------



## Give Her The D (Nov 15, 2019)

Harlem, Queens. Or Detroit.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 17, 2019)

Earth IRL?


----------



## ZeCommissar (Nov 17, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Earth IRL?


Well yes, any society you can think of that has a possibility of existing on Earth.


----------



## Spoonge (Nov 17, 2019)

The increasingly probable future where social credit scores become mainstream.

I'm not surprised Orwell is the one most people jump to but what people forget in 1984 is that the Proles were mostly left alone. We're presented with a Party members view of the class but from the outside looking in they seemed to regularly avoid the restrictions and regulations of the party; Prostitution for example was banned in the Party but all the Proles were buying and selling cheap pussy.  Now thats because the Proles had next to no power or any form of agency, it had been stripped from them by the control the Party had over the context of society; Oceania was paradise to the Proles because they had no idea just how bad they really had it. A cage without bars is still a cage, but the animals within are comforted by the lack of steel between them and the sky.

But a world where China style social credit takes over? You SEE that cage. A constant, everpresent number measuring our worth and deciding just how much of society we are allowed access to. The guillotine is always over your head, ticking down with every wrong thought and even worse its a guillotine that could be sent swinging straight for your neck by anyone around you. Proles didnt snitch on Proles because nobody cares about Proles. Every trick and trap in 1984 is aimed at members of the Party, not the Proles. There is no serf class to hide amongst in Neo-China because the serfs are all as plugged in as the elite. In a world where every man has a smartphone you can never escape judgement.

Now I'd fucking kill for us to end up in Sprawl tier Cyberpunk, because Gibson made that whole world look baller as fuck. But i doubt we'll ever get voodoo AI gods, 80s aesthetics and space Jamaicans.


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Nov 17, 2019)

Ancapistan. It's just baffling to me that there are people who legitimately crave a society where everyone acts like a greedy sociopath to each other all the time, and for some reason think that the abolishment off all consumer protections will make people more free instead of making the vast majority into explicitly freedomless McSerfs only allowed to use their McDollars at their owner's McStore.



ZeCommissar said:


> Well yes, any society you can think of that has a possibility of existing on Earth.


So not the One True Socialism then?


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 17, 2019)

Booty gorilla nigger noise becoming our nation's national anthem.

Straights being hunted down and oppressed by faggots and troons

Anime becoming more and more "diverse" where every cosplayer is a genderfluid whateverthefuck bullshit artist. (unfortunately it's already there)

Mexicans overtaking America


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 17, 2019)

Spoonge said:


> The increasingly probable future where social credit scores become mainstream.


Reminds me of that one episode of The Orville where the crew goes to a Current Year-esque planet with a rating system like that.


----------



## Foltest (Nov 17, 2019)

A society that is free on the surface but when you start to question the state of affair, you get sidelined, bullied, losing your job and called horrendous shit. Basically, like Sweden.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Nov 20, 2019)

My personal dystopia would probably be one where I'm given a house in the suburbs and some wife and kids and a stable desk job. You set me up with all that and it's a really good way to get me to shoot myself.

In terms of society I guess dystopia would be a woke dictatorship. Pol Pot except with trannys and dangerhairs, no thanks.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Nov 20, 2019)

The future envisioned by Blob Chipman.


----------



## IceGray (Nov 20, 2019)

Something my introduction to politics professor told us sticks with me. Paraphrased, "When you can do anything outside the bounds of law under the name of democracy, it's no longer democracy, but anarchy."

Sounds wonderful, right? But no, it would probably lead to a new set of apeshit tyrants.

And honestly, I don't want to be ruled by a group of unimaginative busybodies who rip out fiction and dreams because they aren't woke or profitable or whatever they can cook up.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 21, 2019)

Imagine if you will an Internal Security Force like the Stasi where 25-33% of the population were active informants
Imagine if you will that you get a UBI and Free housing: But that only allowed you to live in a human coop and eat the bugs and ride government provided public transportation
Imagine if you will that to get any luxuries [and real food] you need to get Social Good boy bucks
The better your job, the better your good boy bucks
The better your degree the better your good boy bucks
The better your politics the better your good boy bucks
The better your lifestyle the better your good boy bucks
The more you post about being a good boy on social media the better your good boy bucks
The more you do financial decisions online [with good boy bucks] the better your good boy bucks
Imagine if you will your access to media is determined by your good boy bucks score
Imagine if you will your ability to own a car or to leave via any method of convince is determined by your good boy bucks score
Imagine if you will that if you don't consume the right product [at the right time] your good boy bucks go down
Imagine if you will that if you do [or don't] support the right charities at the right time your good boy bucks go down
Imagine if you will that if you don't have devices that monitor you for good boy buys that your good boy bucks go down
Imagine if you will that if you avoid places where good boy bucks are monitored your score goes down
Imagine if you will that your good boy bucks go down if you don't get necessary repairs on your products [or necessary medical care] on the days assigned to you
Imagine that if you associate with some one with a bad GBB score your score goes down
Imagine that if you are only allowed to breed with some one with a GBB score that improves yours and has optimal genetics to yours. Any attempt to do so would crater both of your GBB scores
Imagine that after the age of 21 you are only allowed to date some one who you could breed with.Any attempt to do so would crater both of your GBB scores
Imagine if your GBB score is "sub optimal" after the age of 25 your committing suicide would raise collectively the GBB of all your friends and family and with every decade of suboptimality the benefit to everyone else in killing yourself goes up


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 21, 2019)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> all porn is banned.


That already happened IRL.

Porn is especially banned in Muslim and commie nations.

And in Iceland for some reason.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Nov 21, 2019)

Like Brutopia.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Nov 21, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Everything you say and do is monitored and policed to bring you "in line" with what a handful of elites want you to say and do.  There is no leisure time, only endless labor followed by collapsing in a heap at the end of the day, only to repeat the process endlessly until you expire at which point you will be cremated unceremoniously and promptly forgotten.  Your kids are not taught, they are trained and indoctrinated.  You don't remember anymore what it's like to have an ounce of freedom of any sort, you have no real ties to your family and offspring as you are in competition with all of them from day one and the state takes your kids from you as soon as they leave the breast.
> 
> You are kept suitably medicated on whatever is prescribed for you, you feel little but fear and exhaustion until you feel nothing at all.  You are a cog in a machine lubricated and fueled by the blood of your fellow man, lacking in any purpose but service to the elites.  You have no appreciation for art, as art does not feed you, make you less tired, or free you in any meaningful fashion and you only read instructions and warnings.  You never see the sky anymore, as you are shuttered in a building for most of your waking hours.


I think it'd be worse without the labor. An automated hellscape with no work, only endless hours of "leisure" because people have become superfluous but for some reason the state doesn't just kill them. You aren't allowed to create anything, that could undermine the state. You just sit there, a slug, consuming. 

Maybe the only thing worse than that is backbreaking labor without purpose. A cog in a machine whose sole purpose is to turn the cogs. Millions of people whose only purpose is to dig deep holes, only to fill them in the next day, or to lift heavy shit out of one storage shed and bring it to another, only to bring it all back.

At least in yours, somebody could be useful to the state, maybe take a little pride in that. Without work, or with meaningless work, there is nothing of the sort.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Dec 1, 2019)

A world without the beauty of nature. 

One of the few things I agree with the modern libs on is that the environment is worth protecting. My dream is to build a cabin in one of the more isolated sections of the Cumberland Gap and live out my twilight years in the midst of the beauty of God's creation. Looking around me, I realize it might actually be possible that there won't be enough space for me to live out that dream by the time I'm in my 70s. By the time my grandchildren are that old, it's possible that the only 'nature' left will be national parks.


----------



## Hitagi Senjougahara (Dec 1, 2019)

A world where humans cannot communicate with one another.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 1, 2019)

Loss of individuality to the point where the only way you matter is as a cog in the economy


----------



## escapegoat (Dec 1, 2019)

John Lennon's _"Imagine."_


----------



## LordofTendons (Dec 1, 2019)

High school.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 1, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> A world without the beauty of nature.


You'd hate where I live in real life. It's like a giant strip mall of strip malls. There's nothing around here but pavement, corporate-looking buildings, and landscaping. There's so much light pollution that only a handful of the brightest celestial bodies are visible at night. The only sounds are pretty much just running motors (the city never sleeps) and human activity. Pretty much the only things around here that are free are breathing (polluted air) and sunshine (through polluted skies) -- for now.



Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> The future envisioned by Blob Chipman.


tl;dr: where I live IRL is the Chipman dream come true


----------



## Julias_Seizure (Dec 8, 2019)

China takes over the world and renames every other country to numbered "autonomous regions" and sets up a global social credit system, having your phone on you at all times is required by law so the government can listen to absolutely everything. Facial recognition cameras everywhere leaving no blind spots. 

Anything other than eating, sleeping, working or praising the government gets your points reduced. The lower your score gets the worse people are encouraged to treat you to help re-educate. Once it reaches 0 your gps location and face pic gets sent to everyone nearby who get offered a bunch of points to kill you, resulting in an immediate mob of hundreds trampling each other to get at you first


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Dec 8, 2019)

The world we're almost certainly about to get, where all content is AI-generated and curated by an individual's tastes, you're not allowed to do anything dangerous (including driving your own car) offending people is illegal, and if it's an aspect of your life, it's controlled by leftists, or a corporate code of conduct.

No free speech, no right to bear arms, no hope, no means of enterprise, and every aspect of life being run on pure, distilled, feelings, or data collected from your tech. Office politics will replace social interaction, even outside of work.

Life is pain, life is suffering, life is hard, life is dangerous, death is a universal guarantee, and we all have the right to not lie to ourselves about these facts. I don't want to live in a world where I'm not allowed to do something considered to be dangerous. The way we're headed is a path straight to a childproofed, sanitized, corporate, nanny state, and I fucking hate it. I don't give a fuck about you, your life, your values, or your interests. Just leave me the fuck alone. Let me drive my car, let me drink as much soda as I want, let me die by my own hand if it comes to that, and above all, let me have fucking fun. I'm so tired of not having fun.


----------



## Glitched_Humanity (Dec 8, 2019)

>Hillary as president.
>Religion is mandated
>death of the first amendment
>monitored internet.
>being told how to think or being forced to share a view or be put in jail.
>porn being banned from the internet.
(Edited because dyslexic and thought it said utopia.)


----------



## TheYellowKing (Dec 11, 2019)

Basically San Fransisco worldwide. Globalist massive corporations run things with little to no privacy for the average joe and everything is run through a politically correct/SJW/human resources culture, albeit with a massive class division.

All hail the POC Transexual CEO.


----------



## Mad Asshatter (Dec 17, 2019)

Billions and billions of people, covering the planet. Most animal life extinct, forests cut down, lands stripped bare and down to bedrock of natural features to full the hunger for oil and rare minerals, megacorporations running everything and pushing artificial food colored in unnatural dyes, humans connected to machines and AI as a form of transhumanism, and techno-optimists wanting more computerization, more AI and implants in  people so they can be eternally connected.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Dec 17, 2019)

My personal nightmare is the wealthy attaining functional immortality through body-snatching mind transfers.


----------



## Large (Dec 17, 2019)

A single country's intelligence service being able to see all everyone sees and kill anyone they deem dangerous.

Edit: Wait, I thought I was posting in the Utopia thread! Yes, ofc! Hahaha


----------



## troon patrol (Dec 17, 2019)

Short answer: the US states constitution is being eroded, certain laws that protect the US economy and quality of life such as illegal immigration are ignored where as hundered year old amendments are being quietly ignored for the sake of hurt feelings.  

I've watched the city I grew up in get worse and worse to the point where its bordering on uninhabitable. The gap between the "rich" and the "poor" is getting further and further as blue collar jobs held by the middle class are being either undercut by illegal workforce or outsourced. The middle class is becoming  extinct, the 1st amendment means nothing if one person has hurt feelings, KF is being questioned as a right to exist because two very troubled individuals killed themselves.  I honestly believe Josh left the states due to fear of being prosecuted, I don't think he should be in fear but, I doubt he'd ever admit this as it might be construed as some form of culpability.  We (the united states) did some bad things to those of African decent, Japanese decent, womens rights and a few other other such as denying gay rights to marry for a few decades; currently we are now operating under the social program  "two wrongs make a right" so being openly discriminating towards cisgender white men or simply anyone who appears to be a white male now has lesser social "credit", value whatever, is perfectly acceptable. 

To those who mentioned 1984 and "thought crime" we already have forms of it, posting "its ok to be white" can be construed as a crime. For decades having certain physical materials lawful to own but, when possibly combined in a certain fashion could be a crime. I'm not going to go into details but, when you open the definition of law to "could be used to create bad things" any asshole with a garage full of junk can be thrown in jail.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 17, 2019)

Groundhog Day in IKEA


----------



## skiddlez (Dec 17, 2019)

ThrowawayMCL said:


> >monitored internet.


lmao I have bad news for you friendo


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Dec 17, 2019)

TheYellowKing said:


> Basically San Fransisco worldwide. Globalist massive corporations run things with little to no privacy for the average joe and everything is run through a politically correct/SJW/human resources culture, albeit with a massive class division.
> 
> All hail the POC Transexual CEO.


Just sad, San Francisco was once the spiritual capital of the peace movement and counter culture during the 1940s and 60s. Now it's conformist like heck.

Ironically, SJWs love to roleplay as "teh resistance", even though they got all power and influence they could want. Especially Antifags imagine themselves as some kind of underground rebel warriors, like in those cheesy adventure novels aimed at youngsters that got popular since Hunger Games and Nu Star Wars.


----------



## Easton daniels (Dec 31, 2019)

Mormon/Scientology take over. unironically like-
everyone is identical, no free-thinking, white supremacy, someone doesn't like you? they'll just say you committed sodomy or something
forced marriage, forced thinking.
lack of free will is terrifying to me


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jan 3, 2020)

The future we're pretty much guaranteed to get - a world consisting of a very small amount of elites in their ivory towers ruling over a transient, globalized mass of people living in abject poverty, The end result of globalism - no national identity, no freedom, one government with no power that can question it, and just enough bread and circuses to keep the proles from complaining about their impoverished conditions, and killing the few that do complain remotely via mandatory implants.

This is the future we're getting, and nothing will stop it. No matter what we do, we'll eventually fall into it, and once we enter it, we'll never leave it.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Jan 3, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> North Korea. I would be an actual terrorist in North Korea.



Also North Korea, but I would just try to GTFO ASAP.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 23, 2020)

What the left is trying to make.


----------



## Ow The Edge (Mar 23, 2020)

The Cultural Revolution-era China. Imagine all the leftists of today but with every bit of unlimited power they fantasize about, a world wherein not only speaking the wrong word, but owning a painting, a book, or knowing even the slightest amount of culture got you earmarked for public humiliation, torture, and death.  A world where no one is safe, where you can be attacked and beaten at any time, for any reason, by roaming gangs of state-sponsored fanatic hoodlums. Where your children are a programmed by a pot-bellied, rotten-toothed old tyrant to hate you, to chant and shriek and beat and burn when they ought to be learning. 

Feels fuckin bad, man.


----------



## AverageAnimeWatcher (Mar 23, 2020)

A world were Twitter blue checkmarks are the supreme leaders of the world. They are the President, congress, and supreme court all in one

Guilt or innocence is decided by whether or not the accuser belongs to an "oppressed" group. And trending hashtags are the law. In fact, they would be over the constitution in importance.

Anyone with a dissident opinion is thrown at jail for hate speech...


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 5, 2020)

Pixy Misa said:


> A world were Twitter blue checkmarks are the supreme leaders of the world. They are the President, congress, and supreme court all in one
> 
> Guilt or innocence is decided by whether or not the accuser belongs to an "oppressed" group. And trending hashtags are the law. In fact, they would be over the constitution in importance.
> 
> Anyone with a dissident opinion is thrown at jail for hate speech...



So this episode then?


----------



## Mr Himmler (Apr 5, 2020)

Living in a place populated by niggers, jews and high taxes.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Apr 5, 2020)

Any time in the future 10 years from now or the past 40 years from now. This is really a respite in time and things were way worse and are going to get way worse.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 5, 2020)

The current trends that are turning Western civilization into a sterile totalitarian hugbox are like watching a train wreck in slow motion. What makes it worse is there seems to be more collaboration between government, corporate, and activist forces. For example:



Spoiler: Inverted Totalitarianism



There’s a rise in surveillance and regulations. This urge to micromanage and dictate everything people do. Whether it’s through censorship or bans, it just seems like anything that pisses off the elites, minorities, or activists will get cracked down on. They go overboard with regulations and try to make laws for nearly anything to the point where these laws defy common sense and ethics.

The fact that corporations are doing this on behalf of governments and activists makes this even more disturbing to me. I think of it as privatized totalitarianism. Why go through all the trouble to legislate things you hate when you can just have a powerful multinational corporation do the same thing for free?





Spoiler: Multiculturalism



There’s a rise in tribalism. If this is what passes for multiculturalism, then I think it sucks. Nowadays, minorities and immigrants are encouraged to live in their own separate enclaves. Not only that, but they’re encouraged to hate whites, dissenters within their own societies, and any hatred they have for each other is completely ignored by elites and activists. Even harmless cultural diffusion is condemned and discouraged as “cultural appropriation.” In a way, it’s like a backdoor, soft version of segregation.

This tribalism extends to feminism and LGBT of course. Women, especially white women, are encouraged to hate men. Likewise, homosexuals and transgendered people are given disproportionate amounts of influence over our culture these days.

This tribalism has a nihilistic streak to it. Women, minorities, and immigrants are being told they can censor, ban, and erase anything that offends them. They can erase and/or rewrite history to their liking. It’s like a low-scale Cultural Revolution.

Then there’s the rabid conformism and anti-intellectualism that is pushed onto minorities and immigrants. They’re not allowed to question their group’s culture. They do the same things they ironically accuse rural white conservatives of doing. It’s even worse that it’s rationalized as being progressive somehow.



This combination of inverted totalitarianism and multiculturalism is creating a divided society that discourages and punishes thinking. In a way, I find this more unnerving than Islam and communism, because it came about gradually. Either through consent or apathy, the West is letting totalitarian forces push for increased censorship, collectivism, historical negationism, and thought policing. If this Western inverted totalitarianism were to incorporate anything like social credit, then it will get worse. Speaking of China, their abundance of anomie is disturbing and something we need to prevent.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 5, 2020)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> The world we're almost certainly about to get


Also have you ever noticed how there aren't many really colorful people in the modern world? How standing out is always "cringe" or "cringey?" The modern world is a bland conformist dystopia.



SuudsuAddict said:


> there seems to be more collaboration between government, corporate, and activist forces


Reminds me of the (conspiracy?) theory that the ultimate "endgame" of the elite is to turn the rest of humanity into a Borg-like* -- yet atomized -- slave class. The theory goes that work towards this goal really took off since WW2, and mass media and the internet play a big role. If this theory is true, one can only hope any God out there will intervene soon to stop this. Otherwise there would be no hope left, as humanity would likely be engineered to be unable to resist such an endless technocracy.

Either way, the world really is getting more dark and hopeless with each new decade. As I said in another thread, first there was the modern world. Then the modern, post-9/11 world. Then the modern, post-9/11, post-recession Clown World. Now it's the modern, post-9/11, post-recession, post coronavirus Clown World.

*(The once widely promoted 1968 book, "The Prometheus Project" by scientist Gerald Feinberg, proposed "collective consciousness.")


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 5, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Also have you ever noticed how there aren't many really colorful people in the modern world? How standing out is always "cringe" or "cringey?" The modern world is a bland conformist dystopia.


I have. It's okay to be diverse, but not different. What do I mean by that? If you're superficially diverse in some way, like being gay or black, but you still fit in, then that's considered good. However, if you think for yourself regardless of what walk of life you're from, then that's bad.


ToroidalBoat said:


> Either way, the world really is getting more dark and hopeless with each new decade. As I said in another thread, first there was the modern world. Then the modern, post-9/11 world. Then the modern, post-9/11, post-recession Clown World. Now it's the modern, post-9/11, post-recession, post coronavirus Clown World.


It really is a clown world. I hope we're wrong, because I'd love to see things get better. Who knows? When we're in our 60s or 70s, maybe the newest generations will reject the shit from this part of the century. I hope so!


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 7, 2020)

SuudsuAddict said:


> It's okay to be diverse, but not different.


Maybe the "melting pot" isn't such a good idea now.

What do you get when you melt different stuff together?

A bland homogeneous mess.

This isn't supporting segregation though. What I mean is, the modern world forces all sorts of different people to live together in a mechanistic atomizing urban "rat race" complex "society" with no real community. Everyone has to conform to excess rules and social norms for such a "society" to work. As a result, it seems every Westernized modern city is pretty much like every other -- at least in North America. Very Borg-like.


----------



## Garm (Apr 12, 2020)

Brave New World. They have completely destroyed what it means to be human and have no way to fight it because they don't know any different.

1984 always made me wonder if a severe enough natural disasters happened, how would the party react? "Oh yes sir, your house has always been underwater."


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Apr 12, 2020)

San Francisco


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 12, 2020)

The entire world becoming like the third world, which is exactly what will happen if the libtards get their way.

They may dream of some totalitarian Brave New World where they have absolute control over humanity, but the truth is such a society would be dismantled by chaos pretty quick which is what will happen if they keep importing third worlders into the first world, they take the third world with them, that's not a nice thing to say but it's true.

It's counterintuitive that they desire such absolute control but keep importing Muslim terrorists and wanting open borders with cartel filled countries, but it's clear that the elites of the world are ironically idiots that don't know what the hell they're doing, they're too up their own asses to actually understand reality.

So picture the entire globe being like Syria, Africa, parts of south America, just one great big slum.


----------



## Baguette Child (Apr 12, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Also have you ever noticed how there aren't many really colorful people in the modern world?



This is something I think about a lot. 

Look at decades like the 70s and 80s. Yeah, yeah- We like to mock the garish fashion, loud colors for everything, and wacky as fuck hairstyles. But you can't deny that back then people had *flavor*. There were so many different competing aesthetics that it gave the entirety of those decades a unique style and flavor all their own. 

Now, in the modern age, everything has to be drab and bland. Everything has to look like everything else. Even what passes as "counterculture" in 2020 is mundane and ordinary, because you're a "tryhard" or "cringey" if you don't perfectly conform to definitions even within counterculture. 

For me, this is dystopian. Humanity is so boring and safe and plain that we lack real flavor or identity even while we march around proclaiming the gains we've made for individualism.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Apr 13, 2020)

Spoiler: I should write a novel



A world that changes so rapidly that anything that is considered popular at 8am is then considered tired and old by 6pm. What lies ahead just hours from the present is uncertain. For this reason, people stop thinking ahead and live in a perpetual state of "going with the flow" and blindly follow the crowd in pratically all matters in life be it what to have for lunch, what shows to watch on tv, any opinions, when to go to bed, etc. Anybody that sees or does diffirent is seen so negatively by the "crowd" that the dissenter is seen as dangerous, which leads to mass harassment and ruining that persons life or just killing them. The killers get away scott free due to law enforcement also being a part of this "crowd." All borders, nations, religious groups, cultures, ethnic labels, and even sex and sexual orentation is no more as """""all of humanity""""" is now equal as everyone is a world citizen that abide by laws enforced by a small handful of billionare *J*ews that own and control everything. These world laws are somewhat vauge but bureaucratic and many, and are changed and added to daily. Everyone accepts this and follows these laws without question and openly snitch on all known law breakers (except for the mob rule scenario I described earlier). Everyone is chipped and watched 24/7. All food products are "medicated" and people are only allowed to eat this "medicated" food and drink, which they do so willingly. Work is a punishment, rather than a necessity because every law abiding world citizen has every need taken care of by mommy *J*ew government where daily life consist of wake up, phone, eat, phone, tv, snack, phone, eat, phone, phone, and sleep. Those that eventually break the law are rounded up and sent to factories to help provide for the cushy lifestyle of the modern age. Work conditions are poor and quotas will be met lest they get "reassigned." Difficulty of the work and time spent at these factories depends on the crime. About 2/3rds of the world (or more or less idk) would have to be "working" at a time in order to fufill the demands of the "free" world citizens, hence the vauge laws and constant law changes. The police would be a special case. In order to protect their masters, they would have to have undying loyalty to them unlike that of the sheep populace. This is achieved through raising them from birth in privledged living conditions and trained nothing but to love the world government and it's glorious reign and how to fight tooth and nail for them. They are their gods, while for comparison the rest of the world just willingly accept their rule.

There is no concept of past or future because of how fast paced everything is. Because there is no concept of the future, nobody has to prepare or plan for anything, which makes everyone stupid and lazy. They only know to do the world government's bidding, follow the crowd, and consume. Because they have no concept of the past, theres no history to learn from, which makes everyone stupid and lazy. This ensures that anyone that had any issue with the way things are (which of course are countless) fail miserably at any attemp to change things or just forget about it and move on when the next best thing gets their attention. Just another meaningless day living their meaningless lives. No goals. No heritage. No accomplishments. No soul or spice. Just a blur of a life and then it's gone suddenly, and everyone will be too preoccupied with keeping up with the latest trends in their comfy bubbles to even care.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 13, 2020)

Ultra urbanisation. Bodies stacked on bodies. Fuck cities i need my wide open spaces and the ability to run straight into the woods when shit hits the fan.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 13, 2020)

No Walmart 
No more Reese’s 
No Cheesecake Factory 
Can’t walk for more than two minutes 
Showers only once a month 
No Destiny 
No Twinkie 
No Animal Crossing 
No Danielle Steel novels 
Having to cook all food from scratch 
No microwaves 
No McDonald’s 
No journals 
No Torrid 
No Ross
No Target 
No 5 Below 
No TJ Maxx 
No malls 
I’m already suffering, but every minute I feel the suffering of others. I cried at least 20 minutes for other people’s suffering


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 13, 2020)

Baguette Child said:


> This is something I think about a lot.
> 
> Look at decades like the 70s and 80s. Yeah, yeah- We like to mock the garish fashion, loud colors for everything, and wacky as fuck hairstyles. But you can't deny that back then people had *flavor*. There were so many different competing aesthetics that it gave the entirety of those decades a unique style and flavor all their own.
> 
> ...



Somewhere along the way American culture became really cynical and hyper critical, it loved to mock everything that tried to be unironically "cool" and thus gave rise to the hipster mentality where the only way to be cool is to have a cynical detachment and sneering disdain for everything.

I first noticed this around the time of The Matrix sequels where people suddenly said that they always hated the Matrix and mocked it's earnest attempts at being "cool"

Irony has been beaten to death and it's definitely time for a return to authenticity in the culture, no more snark, no more post modern "subversion of expectations" just good old fashioned coolness and earnestness.


----------



## Dustlord (Apr 13, 2020)

Imagine a country where mental illness is celebrated rather than treated, people identify more with the products and/or media they consume than their families, hurting feelings is criminalized, diversity in appearance and outward expression are valued but diversity in thought and inward expression are shunned, and so on. Basically if the majority of the internet was a real country and culture.

That's my dystopia.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Maybe the "melting pot" isn't such a good idea now.
> 
> What do you get when you melt different stuff together?
> 
> ...


Personally, I would say our society is more like a stew pot than a melting pot. We're full of assorted chunks that float together but don't mix.

I see what you're saying though. Robert Crumb once described modern America as a "bleak corporate monoculture." Despite all the clamoring for diversity, modern America has developed a disturbing anti-individualist streak this past decade.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 13, 2020)

SuudsuAddict said:


> "bleak corporate monoculture."


At least in other modern places, there's still some traditional cultures left. Latin America has a variety of Latin American ways and traditions, like Puerto Rican salsa music or the Mexican Day of the Dead. Japanese have traditional culture that lives on to this day, like the _yukata_ and sushi. Hell, even in Europe there's some old ways still around, like old castles and festivals.

But America has no old traditional ways for the most part -- it's just a bland "corporate monoculture" like that quote says. The buildings are always modern and corporate. Even the sidewalks are usually just bland cement squares (in Europe they can be in interesting patterns). Clothing is always advertising something with a message or logo. Food is just processed food and fast food, basic stuff, or "exotic" but foreign. "Festivals" are just "technology-saturated" events people just happen to gather for.* Mainstream churches are always like concerts in auditoriums with video. Stadiums and parks (which are always bland sports fields) are named after corporations. It seems there's nothing to do but shop or eat out**, and people like CWC consider malls "high culture." Cities revolve around the car, like giant strip malls.

If some global disaster wiped out the modern world, at least other places still have some traditions going to fall back on. America would have to invent new traditions from scratch.

*(When I went to a 4th of July festival, it was very isolating and modern: people stuck to themselves, plenty of police on standby in case anything happened, the only food was junk food, and during the fireworks they played crappy patriotic pop songs.)

**(before coronapanic struck that is)

*edit to add:* After reading the replies, this stuff about America may only apply to certain urbanized parts of the country.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> But America has no old traditional ways for the most part


Old Stock Americans actually gave our country a unique cultural identity. Love or hate them, so did the South. And ethnic whites. I still agree with you and Baguette Child though, that American culture is soulless, homogenized garbage. One thing that used to make American society work was cultural assimilation. In addition to the tribalism I ranted about earlier, it seems like the only reason American whites have no culture, according to the left, is because those same people saying we have no culture (again, the left) won't let us, and don't want us, to have one.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 13, 2020)

My absolute dystopia is Britain, lol



ToroidalBoat said:


> At least in other modern places, there's still some traditional cultures left. Latin America has a variety of Latin American ways and traditions, like Puerto Rican salsa music or the Mexican Day of the Dead. Japanese have traditional culture that lives on to this day, like the _yukata_ and sushi. Hell, even in Europe there's some old ways still around, like old castles and festivals.
> 
> But America has no old traditional ways for the most part -- it's just a bland "corporate monoculture" like that quote says. The buildings are always modern and corporate. Even the sidewalks are usually just bland cement squares (in Europe they can be in interesting patterns). Clothing is always advertising something with a message or logo. Food is just processed food and fast food, basic stuff, or "exotic" but foreign. "Festivals" are just "technology-saturated" events people just happen to gather for.* Mainstream churches are always like concerts in auditoriums with video. Stadiums and parks (which are always bland sports fields) are named after corporations. It seems there's nothing to do but shop or eat out**, and people like CWC consider malls "high culture." Cities revolve around the car, like giant strip malls.
> 
> ...



Blah blah blah words words words trash

Apparently there's no such thing as soul food (read: American traditional food).
Apparently there's no such thing as bluegrass, or square dancing (read: American folk music).
Apparently there's no such thing as pioneer dress (read: American traditional clothing).

Oh, but let's apply your standards to modern Europe. How many people in Germany are listening to polka on the radio? How many Greeks are wearing those poofy pants and stupid round hats?

Eurotrash and wannabe-Eurotrash pick modern American culture and hold it up against traditional European culture. Pick a fair fight, faggot.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> My absolute dystopia is Britain, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, but don't forget the modern American left wants to erase those things. Good point about Europeans though. They especially have no room to talk when they're letting their own leftists and immigrants destroy their traditional cultures.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 13, 2020)

This apparently doesn’t qualify as traditional culture.

I’d also take a photo of Foxfire, but I don’t have a copy in my apartment.

Also, race reveal, I’m White.


Edit: I'm going to keep ranting. The modern culture of America is also an amazing body of work and it goes unappreciated because it's so dominant that most every country has embraced it. At a minimum, you have us to credit for almost every genre I can think of modern popular music, from swing to big band to rock'n'roll to more modern forms of rock. Similarly, do you really want to throw out all of Hollywood and TV?

The dumbass who bitches about MUH MODERN CULTURE selectively ignores everything good (things like "Apocalypse Now" or "Gone With the Wind" or "Seinfeld") so they can wallow in the dreck. It's a bizarre and pitiable way of thinking, but way too common.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Apr 13, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> But America has no old traditional ways for the most part -- it's just a bland "corporate monoculture" like that quote says. The buildings are always modern and corporate.



Eh this is true for American cities I guess, but rural America is filled with tradition and beautiful rural architecture. 

The thing about American culture is for a very long time it consisted mainly of a connection to nature and practicality. We didn't have the time or resources to build beautiful palaces, huge Gothic cathedrals, and pretty cobblestone roads. So things got made out of timber and didn't last long enough for the future. Along with Americans distrust of the aristocracy they found simple rugged living much more pleasant than flagrant displays of wealth. Plus we didn't need to create our own beautiful structures because America is still and more so back then filled with some of the most beautiful woodlands and nature in the world, which Americans found much more engaging than architecture. 

Now granted along the way this all got co-opted by predatory corporations looking to change the rural America into a urban economic powerhouse. But to say all of America is just a "corporate monoculture" is a bit of a disillusioned urbanite way of thinking.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm stuck in a shitty urban environment somewhere in a part of America with little or no history or culture other than consumerism, so after reading the replies to my last post, I admit my situation can darken my view and make things seem worse.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 14, 2020)

@Ughubughughughughughghlug @Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 

I agree with you guys that America has culture. I'm just saying that the modern American left is trying to erase it.

Also, how would you tell the difference between a cultured small town and a redneck shithole? I ask this because I live in a rural area and none of the neighboring small towns are any better than the cities. Granted, they're bad in different ways than the cities.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Apr 14, 2020)

California.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 14, 2020)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> California.


New York City


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 14, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> At least in other modern places, there's still some traditional cultures left. Latin America has a variety of Latin American ways and traditions, like Puerto Rican salsa music or the Mexican Day of the Dead. Japanese have traditional culture that lives on to this day, like the _yukata_ and sushi. Hell, even in Europe there's some old ways still around, like old castles and festivals.
> 
> But America has no old traditional ways for the most part -- it's just a bland "corporate monoculture" like that quote says. The buildings are always modern and corporate. Even the sidewalks are usually just bland cement squares (in Europe they can be in interesting patterns). Clothing is always advertising something with a message or logo. Food is just processed food and fast food, basic stuff, or "exotic" but foreign. "Festivals" are just "technology-saturated" events people just happen to gather for.* Mainstream churches are always like concerts in auditoriums with video. Stadiums and parks (which are always bland sports fields) are named after corporations. It seems there's nothing to do but shop or eat out**, and people like CWC consider malls "high culture." Cities revolve around the car, like giant strip malls.
> 
> ...



America tends to prefer to have their cities as a living history of sorts. They like to like mix the old and new and have them side by side. Old homes are renovated over the course of 200 years and it just keeps going. 

You don't really see that in the rest of the world. Asians think the old is trashy if it isn't some temple or monument and Europeans fetishize the old and unchanged.


----------



## timewave0 (Apr 14, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> America tends to prefer to have their cities as a living history of sorts. They like to like mix the old and new and have them side by side. Old homes are renovated over the course of 200 years and it just keeps going.
> 
> You don't really see that in the rest of the world. Asians think the old is trashy if it isn't some temple or monument and Europeans fetishize the old and unchanged.


perhaps, but I feel like a consequence of that is that much of America just looks like one extended outdoor shopping center. Admittedly this applies more to suburbia than the cities, but regardless of where you are in the States you see repeated clusters of pretty much the same mega-chains. Shopping centers & parking lots. That is a dystopian characteristic, for me at least... it’s a piece of the unbridled consumerist mindset that drives so much of our culture. I feel that the rise of modern advertising & marketing in the 20th century really shifted our culture in a dark direction.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 14, 2020)

A world where children are told that if they don't perfectly allign with gender stereotypes, they must mutilate and sterilize themselves to keep them from killing themselves. Often by people who once said gender stereotyping was evil patriarchy.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 14, 2020)

timewave0 said:


> perhaps, but I feel like a consequence of that is that much of America just looks like one extended outdoor shopping center. Admittedly this applies more to suburbia than the cities, but regardless of where you are in the States you see repeated clusters of pretty much the same mega-chains. Shopping centers & parking lots. That is a dystopian characteristic, for me at least... it’s a piece of the unbridled consumerist mindset that drives so much of our culture. I feel that the rise of modern advertising & marketing in the 20th century really shifted our culture in a dark direction.



I think this is more of western half of the continent thing. The first houses in the west were sod (dirt) houses, followed by wood houses and then by sandstone. The cities were rarely huge and as a result most of the cities were build in the 1950s when modernism, brutalism and whatever other nonsense was in vogue. 










Before the 1940s most of the population was in the east and only with air-conditioning and ww2 did people go to California and the deserts. 

If anything, the UK and their post-war stalinist housing blocks look worse. Function over form resulted in shitty function since people don't maintain stuff that looks like shit.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 14, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> [old vs new]


Old or new, either way, I still think Earth is a pretty dystopian planet like I said earlier. And the world has been shit since at least the dawn of civilization. The past may not have had the BS of the modern world, but they still had their own glaring issues -- slavery, torture, pillaging, horrible sanitation, and so on.

Then again, Earth isn't _all_ bad. And like others said, living the Bob Chipman approved way -- packed like sardines away from nature in a modern city -- could make anyone misanthropic to a degree.


Clop said:


> a grey district of misanthropy and pessimism





Sprig of Parsley said:


> Cities drive you fucking insane.  That's pretty much it.  Cities fuck with your notion of personal space, they fuck with your perception of how society fucking works, they distort how you view other human beings.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Apr 14, 2020)

Diversity + Social Distancing = Dystopia


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (Apr 19, 2020)

A world which won't allow me to off myself when I'm done with it.


----------



## Orion Balls (Apr 19, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> View attachment 1229523View attachment 1229525
> This apparently doesn’t qualify as traditional culture.



This is really late, but nothing beats American culture like this.


----------



## a6h51 (Apr 19, 2020)

A place where the government has power over us all, and it's complete authoritarian. A world where we cannot choose what we do with our bodies, how we run businesses, and a world that is surveillance our every move. A world that is Marxist or Stalinist Communism, Socialism, Nazism or Fascism. A world where huge corporations have all of the power. A world where only certain humans have rights, and fuck the others. A world where free speech is banned.


----------



## drain (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm so done with people man, I can't even think of something I would really like to happen, but animal cruelty needs TO GO. 
If I had only one wish to make, I would choose the end of animal cruelty. 

I'm not a PETA type of person who thinks killing to eat is a sin, I'm speaking about the senseless, needless, vulgar violence some people inflict upon animals (especially domestic). I'm super desensitized about gore and stuff like that, but if there's a thing I can't stomach is watching animal cruelty. Just fuck that man. Why beat a dog to death or burn a kitten alive? This shit needs to go.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 19, 2020)

kuniqsX said:


> A world which won't allow me to off myself when I'm done with it.


Some think that could be reality. There's this theory that when you die, you "respawn" in an alternate reality where you didn't die, from some quantum physics crap related to Schrödinger's cat.

It's a horrifying possibility I hope is false.


----------



## Calandrino (Apr 19, 2020)

To me the U.K. is even more unsettling than something like 1984 or Brave New World because it almost seems like it could be a real place. Like you could almost imagine something like that happening in real life.


----------



## Citizen Lain (Apr 20, 2020)

> Some think that could be reality. There's this theory that when you die, you "respawn" in an alternate reality where you didn't die, from some quantum physics crap related to Schrödinger's cat.
> 
> It's a horrifying possibility I hope is false.



How is this supposed to work with people who die of old age? Do they regress to a younger state or just keep aging forever until their bodies can no longer hold together from the weight of decay?


----------



## Shroom King (Apr 22, 2020)

Any country where burning your own country's flag is considered "free speech" but burning the (((wrong))) flag is considered a "hate crime."


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Jul 24, 2020)

In a country where you have to say something positive about your homeland, or else you'll be isolated from the public with a muzzle on your face, and locked in your own house with bordered up windows with the house key missing. And your internet gets permanently restricted until you say good things about your country full of factories and pollution in a very populated place.


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Aug 19, 2020)

Biden's America, 2021.


----------



## King Ghidorah (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## queerape (Aug 24, 2020)

Taliban controlled Afghanistan.


----------



## Prince of Crows (Aug 24, 2020)

"Most of the major cities will be replaced with vast pleasure domes, used exclusively by the excelceites, who are the neo-upperclass. While the displaced hoards of lower-class depth-grobblers will live underground in tiered cities, endlessly toiling away for nuggets of neo-plasmin" -Sam Hyde, 2070 paradigm shift


----------



## Secret Asshole (Aug 24, 2020)

Health insurance increasingly favors profits over care. It begins to grow exponentially expensive and it is almost impossible to find a good plan. People's health suffers even more, leading to medical debt, on top of debts they have already accrued.
(Status - Happening)

The aging population overwhelms the medical system. Because social security, debt and insurance costs are so high, the elderly can no longer support themselves because of the destruction of pensions and 401ks through various financial crises. Some are abandoned to the state, straining healthcare and resources to the bone.
(Status - Happening)

Social Security and retirement implodes. Because of massive debt that is common, the elderly can no longer afford a standard of living. Social security does not fulfill basic living requirements. This strains the resources of relatives, further decreasing buying power and starting families.
(Status - Happening)

Housing and rent crisis reach critical levels. Because most jobs are based around cities, rental prices in cities skyrocket. Because fewer high paying jobs are offered outside of cities, people are forced to move their. More and more percentage of a person's income is consumed by rent and/or a mortgage. This is worsened by increasing debt loads and rising unemployment.
(Status - Happening)

Because of automation and AI, unemployment skyrockets through the roof. Debts exceed costs and the unemployment program collapses, not being able to offer even a basic modicum of living standard. Mass unemployment leads to civil unrest, which is brutally put down. The gap between rich and poor at this point is impossible to close.
(Status - Possible)

Due to automation, job replacement and AI, higher and higher degrees are required for less and less jobs. Doctors, Pharmacists, and PhDs are put out to pasture with six figure loan debt with no jobs to pay them. The student loan crisis reaches critical mass and detonates. Most people can no longer afford homes, to get married or start families. No remedy is discussed or implemented.
(Status - Happening)

AI reaches a critical point whereupon it can predict productivity, efficiency and compensate for quotas. It will also replace high skill jobs, furthering income inequality. Worker morale drops in the gutter. Workers are helpless and can be easily replaced because of this, as higher efficiency workers can be computed by artificial intelligence. AI also reaches the point where it can diagnose medical issues and prescribe the best medication for each condition, eliminating high paying, high skilled doctor and pharmacy jobs.
(Status - Happening)

Automation consumes over 30% of the workforce, both white collar and blue collar. These jobs are not replaced, only by specialist jobs who will offset a small percentage of the workforce. The rich are allowed to have free reign over this, solutions are debated, but none are offered or implimented.
(Status - Happening)

Voting is no longer anonymous. People will be able to see who you voted for, including employers.
(Status - Not Happened)

Implementation of nebulous hate speech laws in conjunction with the laws below.
(Status - Happened. UK, EU)

The government implements real identification on all websites. You must use your real name for every site you use, from Twitter to the Kiwifarms. The government is also allowed to check your accounts for speech and prosecute you if you are in violation of any laws. If you lie or use a fake name, you can be fined and imprisoned. VPNs are made illegal.
(Status - Purposed)

Background checks required on all social media platforms. You must provide employers, by law, all of your accounts and access to these accounts.
(Status - Partially happening. Companies monitor this, but not to this massive extent)

Death of Creativity. All media must be inspected for diversity, hate speech, proper pronoun usage and creativity. Forms of Entertainment that do not meet this standard are banned. This is now done by the state, as well as private entities.
(Status - Happened. China. Partially Happened - Australia's ratings board, BBC, Not Regulated by Government but by Citizens - US)

Complete social media monitoring. You cannot join platforms without giving them access to other platforms in order to see you are not posting objectionable content. This goes beyond Patreon to major services you can't get around, like LinkedIn, Google and other resources and programs.
(Status - Happened. Patreon artists are being investigated for their art on other platforms)

Well, what I'm trying to say, is we already live in a dystopia. And its only going to get worse from here.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Aug 24, 2020)

Secret Asshole said:


> Health insurance increasingly favors profits over care. It begins to grow exponentially expensive and it is almost impossible to find a good plan. People's health suffers even more, leading to medical debt, on top of debts they have already accrued.
> (Status - Happening)
> 
> The aging population overwhelms the medical system. Because social security, debt and insurance costs are so high, the elderly can no longer support themselves because of the destruction of pensions and 401ks through various financial crises. Some are abandoned to the state, straining healthcare and resources to the bone.
> ...


Don't you say the pendulum always swings though?


----------



## Aqua Panda (Aug 24, 2020)

MasterDisaster said:


> A world where your social media status holds more merit than anything else you do.



Already there.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 24, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> Don't you say the pendulum always swings though?


Who says we'll see the swing or even like it?


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 24, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> Don't you say the pendulum always swings though?



The problem with such thinking is the assumption that the pendulum is going to swing back to something more favorable/desirable. Who's to say that we don't go so far that it causes the pendulum to swing back hard into yet another different type of dystopia? We have seen this multiple times throughout human history (China, USSR, Germany after the Weimar Republic, etc.) Nevermind the fact that while history will always change that doesn't mean that we will even live to see it change in any real way before things possibly get way worse. I might be young enough to see something good happen at the end of all of this, but the older users might not live to see that luxury.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 24, 2020)

To me, the ultimate dystopia is a society ruled by fanaticism: where deviation from strict orthodoxy is met with suspicion at best, or at worst, a level of cruelty and suppression the likes of which is distressing to even think about. Such a society would produce no critical thinking, and as a result, no scientific progress, no interesting philosophy, no great art, and no new inventions; it would enjoy neither freedom, nor fun, nor civil society; it would beget only cultural stagnation and perpetual misery.


----------



## janedoe (Aug 25, 2020)

liberia.

edit: i am realizing that many of us are naming places that already exist


----------



## Robo Sonichu (Aug 25, 2020)

Authoritarianism.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Aug 26, 2020)

I watched Mad Max (1979) for the first time yesterday. It was described as depicting a “dystopian” future of “societal collapse, murder, and revenge.” And I gotta say, the dystopian world of Mad Max seems pretty quaint right about now.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Aug 26, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> To me, the ultimate dystopia is a society ruled by fanaticism: where deviation from strict orthodoxy is met with suspicion at best, or at worst, a level of cruelty and suppression the likes of which is distressing to even think about. Such a society would produce no critical thinking, and as a result, no scientific progress, no interesting philosophy, no great art, and no new inventions; it would enjoy neither freedom, nor fun, nor civil society; it would beget only cultural stagnation and perpetual misery.


You're basically describing the VirusRegime we're living in right now.


----------



## DukeOfNimonia (Aug 27, 2020)

Any world where love and creativity do not exist.  

The only value that any society needs is "love one another".  Although I'm no Bible-banger or Evangelical anything, I like the prescription of 1 Corinthians 13:13 the best.  Any society where Faith, Hope, and Love are suppressed is a dystopia to me.

I can deal with a dictator.  I can deal with having no individual choice.  But I cannot live without love and creativity.


----------



## Cool Dog (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm Argentine, I'm ALREADY living in a dystopia

Pictured: Buenos Aires by december this year


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 6, 2021)

The dystopian society I fear would have none of the brutalitst asthetics but it would be one that is tyrannical in a soft way. With the north Korean or Chinese system there is a path of redemption in some way. One can apologize to their sins and bullshit their way into seeing the light.

Instead it would be one where risk is banned as humanity is strapped into a chair all day and pumped full of drugs to get the appropriate response. I would not know if I died or survived I would be pumped with so many chemicals that I could never know what the world is supposed to feel like.


----------



## Ambidextype (Oct 6, 2021)

Being treated like second class citizen because of certain affiliation like what was about to happen in Australia for the unvaccinated people.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 7, 2021)

It's already bad enough. Obviously it can (and is) get worse, but I find it horrific that I don't need to look to fiction, shithole countries, or history to know what dystopian hellscapes look like, for it is on the horizon.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 7, 2021)

dreamworks face said:


> The World State in "Brave New World" by Aldous Huxley.
> 
> 
> 
> Kids read 1984 in high school instead of Brave New World.  It's a shame - I think both are great- but Brave New World is a lot edgier and the better novel overall.


We got the liberty of reading Fahrenheit 451. And bless Ray Bradbury, he called it. And I got ready for it.


----------



## A Pale Shadow (Oct 7, 2021)

I grew up in a pretty puritan household by western 20th century standards and I've striven very hard to escape that as an adult. So I think the worst thing I can imagine would be a institutionally puritan culture. Right or left doesn't really matter, it's about not being allowed to think or speak the truth or do as I please because it isn't "proper".


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm pretty black-pilled, so I think we're already headed that way but hopefully it'll be after my time.

However, a piece I think isn't realistic that would make it much worse - technology, monitoring and an engineered enviornment designed specifically to stop you from killing yourself. The oppressed have to be kept as tools to work for the elite, so the release of death is something I could see them seeing as stealing their property. Any way the ruling power could stop individuals from making the one choice left would be the absolute limit... especially if it was combined with some kind increase to life longevity.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 8, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> You'd hate where I live in real life. It's like a giant strip mall of strip malls.


Moved away from that crappy urban sprawl, to a more conservative smaller town.

Also over here the "New Normal" is almost gone, aside from some wearing masks.

But yeah - that urban sprawl I lived in was fairly close to absolute dystopia.


----------



## RussianParasite (Oct 8, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> You'd hate where I live in real life. It's like a giant strip mall of strip malls.


Yeah, Houston is kinda shitty.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 9, 2021)

A world where I can't fuck your mom on a nightly basis 

In seriousness though? Probably a world of hard skepticism, without God, hope, rationality or love. A world where objective facts don't exist, where nothing will ever be certain, where emotion is sanitized and belief in a higher power is futile. A world where the only comforts in life are material and hollow, where one is encouraged to consume and destroy and discouraged from creating and enjoying, where reality is presented as a muddy mess, and yet, academia is adamant on the nonexistence of the spiritual or the divine. A world in which your actions have no weight, and your existence merely an anomaly. A world in which there is no hope to cling to in the sea of nihilistic self-destruction.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Oct 9, 2021)

Me imagining a future society that is dystopian. 

Society is a closed shop and everything everyone does is heavily monitored, all of this survelliance is done via the inbuilt systems in the technology, not that much is needed due to the advances in artificial intelligence enhancement, most people who have been upgraded in this way have no privacy since they can beam thoughts into other peoples heads and since the government can over ride this. Also instead of television, CNN or some other government approved MSM can just beam advertisements, news, etc, the same with social media, have a wrong thought and it will beam censorship into your head and you cannot ever turn it off.  

You are forced to work, because if you don't the mandatory regular medication that only the government can provide you is actually what is keeping you alive, if they turn off the spigot your health will fail and you will eventually die from an auto-immune disease, If a person in such a state dies, it is their fault for not complying with the dictates of the government like the good virtuous members of society. 

As stated the government provides you with a job, controls your banking choices, you cannot travel unless it is approved and then only rarely as a reward from the government. You work to pay your debt to the system, and any sense of financial gains are only illusary as any of the digital currency society converted to, expires once your life has ended and cannot be passed on ensuring that only the alpha levels of society the ruling classes stay in power in perpetuity. You can only gain transitory wealth, which with its expiration looming over you forces you to partake in the consumer society even if you don't necessarily want to.  

There is no drug addictions, because it is no longer necessary and highly illegal, instead virtual reality, porn and gamin addictions are the norm. The government encourages this, as it is a another form of societal control and considering the drudge reality that the majority of society will live in this automated society, will be the only way in which they can experience any form of escapism.  

Male and female societies are segregated into their own paralel societies, there will be no families, and no real need for gender, procreation is done via the state in incubation. Instead of having partners, most people will usually have advanced sex dolls with AI components to make their "perfect partner," or the ersatz version of it.

Everyone's lives will be dictated by carbon outprint laws and your abilities to do things in real life will be dictated by this credit system which runs in addition to the monetary system which is why the government will also push the virtual reality addictions, because it will reflect nicely on their own goals of lowering global polution at the same time acting as a drug for the masses, real life experiences will cost a lot to do, as mentioned, travelling, having more than two children as a replacement unit, etc, and so the vast majority of people who will never make above a certain level of comfortable poverty will not be able to afford the majority of carbon outprint laws, real meat, certain foods, travel, their own personal items. You will own nothing and be happy will be a constant reminder that in this system, everything is rented and there is no actual ownership of anything. You will eat the foods they give you, live where they tell you to, and you will never be able to get off the ride.


----------



## SüßerSchwadron (Oct 9, 2021)

What's the point of this thread now? Everybody theorizes and imagines, yet, what we have right now is the worst and will get worse.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Oct 9, 2021)

You ever see They Live? Seems pretty plausible.


----------

